# Cannot watch downloaded TV shows - this show has expired



## m_jonis (Jan 3, 2002)

Is this new with the android app? Or rather the Amazon Kindle app?
I downloaded a bunch of shows from syfy channel to watch on the plane.

If I'm not connected to Wi-Fi it won't let me play the shows.

Says that the show has expired.

Any ideas?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Downloaded from TiVo using the TiVo app? I have had Amazon apps not work without wifi, but I'm not quite sure what you are asking here.


----------



## m_jonis (Jan 3, 2002)

jrtroo said:


> Downloaded from TiVo using the TiVo app? I have had Amazon apps not work without wifi, but I'm not quite sure what you are asking here.


Amazon Kindle Fire HD 8 (6th generation)
Tivo App from the Amazon Store.

Connecting to my Tivo's at home on Wi-Fi and downloaded a bunch of shows from SyFy Channel that I've recorded on my Tivo months ago (now that I had time to watch them on the plane).

On the plane, the Kindle is in Airplane mode, so no Wifi.
Launch the Tivo App, it says it cannot connect to the Tivo (obviously) and gives me a choice to watch shows on "tablet".
I choose that.

I pick Van Helsing (for example), and the play button is grayed out (I can only delete it).
when I choose "play" it pops up the message stating that I cannot watch the show, as it's expired.

Now, while I was on the plane, still at the gate, (during boarding) I was able to connect to the airport WiFi, re-launched the Tivo app, it "logged in" and then let me watch the show from my Kindle. But when wifi went bye-bye, it refuses to let me watch any of the downloaded shows.


----------

